# Netflix captures all eight seasons of Dexter, streaming (and screaming) begins on Halloween



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix captures all eight seasons of Dexter, streaming (and screaming) begins on Halloween *

Dexter may have exited airwaves this year, but Showtime's serial about a serial killer cop is getting a new lease on life when all eight seasons arrive on Netflix.

The first four seasons arrive on Halloween, with the following seasons expected by January 1st, 2014 -- two drops perfectly timed with mass video consumption around national holidays.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't understand what you are talking about, Dexter has been available on Netflix for some time and I watched the first season sometime last year, as in 2012, and it was not my "cup of tea" so did not move into the second season. All eight seasons are available for rental now.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

It's not me talking about it - all I did was link to a current story about the show.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Engaget is a little behind here.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dexter was there, as you remember, but was removed because of contracts. Now, they're returning.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Dexter was there, as you remember, but was removed because of contracts. Now, they're returning.


When I looked yesterday all 8 seasons are available for me to get the discs right now, I do not stream.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

seern said:


> When I looked yesterday all 8 seasons are available for me to get the discs right now, I do not stream.


That's good, but this pertains to streaming and only 1-4 are up. Also, 8 isn't even out on disc, yet... November 12th.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Also, when Netflix previously had Dexter available for streaming it was only season 1 & 2 and only in SD resolution. Since the return all episodes are now available in the Super HD 1080p resolution (provided you have sufficient bandwidth of course).


----------

